# Royal Jelly?



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Anyone here tried the Royal Jelly capsules? I read that they help with fatigue and overall well being. I figured, what the hey, I bought a bottle today, will start fresh on them tomorrow. Also am trying ginger root for the IBS, I guess some on the pain/gas/bloating area have had luck with it, so we'll see. I will let you all know how the RJ does. Figured I will give it atleast a week to see any type of difference and atleast a month before I make a decision if it helps or not.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Sandi. I hope the Royal Jelly does you some good. From what little I know of it, it seems to be marketed as helpful for numerous conditions. I'm always wary of this sort of marketing. It can lead to people spending quite a bit of cash on numerous supplements. But like you said, give it a go and see what happens. Here are some links on Royal Jelly from Medscape if you're interested in reasearch. You have to register with Medscape, but it is free to do so. *Immunomodulatory effects of royal jelly *http://www.medscape.com/server-java/ MedLineApp?/member-search/getdoc.cgi?ord=3&searchid=1&have_local_holdings_file=0&local_journals_only=0[/URL]*Royal jelly consumption and hypersensitivity in the community *


> quote:Royal jelly consumption has recently been linked with acute asthma, anaphylaxis and death.


 http://www.medscape.com/server-java/ MedLineApp?/member-search/getdoc.cgi?ord=2&searchid=1&have_local_holdings_file=0&local_journals_only=0[/URL]


----------

